# Another Foster...



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm getting a new foster tomarrow..YAY!!! 
I checked into another rescue that is closer to me and they have a little guy with a flea allergy that needs a place to finish recovering...he has a bald behind..lol
I don't know much about him yet..he's a 10 yr. old Pomeranian...about 5 lbs (tiny!) 
His original family in California had left him alone in the back yard for years and finally gave him to a high kill shelter. People suck sometimes...I try to be an optimistic person but stories like that make me sad..oh well, he's in a much better place now and soon I'll be spoiling him rotten 
Some more about him..
Potty trained, leash trained and a couch potato..
He's had all of his vetting and is doing well but has been staying in a shelter setting with 22 other dogs and they'd like to place him in a home until he's adopted.
Here's a link to his Petfinder page....He's so cute!

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13153028


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

You're such a good person to do this, Eva. Honey Bear has the sweetest face and will be so grateful to be in a quiet safe home with you.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Honey is adorable, you're a great family to foster these sweet dogs.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Awww, poor little guy. He has such a sweet face. Those people were cruel. You are an :angel:to foster him. Please post pics when you get him!
Gina


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Honey is a honey! Eva, I'm so glad he's coming to your house to find out what life can really be like. 

Leaving a pom in the backyard for years????? I really don't understand some people. The more I know about people, the more I like my dogs....


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, he's adorable and you are wonderful!!


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Oh cool, can't wait to see more about Honey. He's so lucky to land in your house.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'm leaving to pick up my new boy in a few minutes...I'm so excited to meet him! 
I'm going to set up an X-pen for him to hang out in in case Todd is too much for him to handle at first. 
Todd's a little on the exuberant side when a new foster comes home which is okay with a dog his size but I'm worried that he'll knock the little old man down since he's so little. 
I should be back in a couple of hours and I'll get pictures up as soon as possible.


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Eva- you are such a sweet foster angel and I love your excitement in your posts!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Eva I am so excited for you! I know how it feels to go get them, like you are bringing a new baby to the house!! I love his name, he looks like a little Honey Bear!! Have fun and I cannot wait to see pictures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

We're Home!! 
This little guy is truly pitiful looking...his entire hind end is bald..including his tail. 
He has a little old man bark..it's soo cute..lol 
Anyway, here are a couple of pictures...he needs a bath and has a few small matts I need to cut off. 
We may end up changing his name. I've tried calling him Honey...and Bear...neither feels right to me. It's cute but not quite right.
Todd wants to play with him really bad but the little guy keeps telling him to knock off the rough housing...poor Todd


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Awww, so cute. I love the photo of Todd peeking into the expen.


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Awww, poor little guy. He must have been just miserable to end up that bald.

And poor Todd --- a new buddy in the house and he won't come out & play!

Keep us posted Eva.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Eva, you are an angel! Poor little Honey Bear...what a sad story. It's nice to know he's in a place where he will be loved like he should have been all along.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, what a poor little angel! He looks like he is quite uncomfortable! But Eva, I am sure you will have him fix up quickly, and he and Todd will be doing the RLH in no time! You are an angel!!!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

The boys just had a rousing game of fetch. 
Honeybear came with a little barbell squeaky toy that he absolutely LOVES...it's so funny to watch him with it as it's the only time that he acts like a puppy.
I'm working on "drop It" with him.
He fetches really well but doesn't want to give up his prize without a fight. 
I have all of his matts out and gave him a thorough comb but we still need to bathe him. 
Does anyone have tips for helping to heal skin and regrow hair? 
I'm feeding him EVO dry right now but I'm going to pick up some wet food for him as well.
His teeth look pretty good I think. 
He's missing a couple of the front one's and a couple of the back ones look like they could use brushed and so we'll see what I find when I do that. 
He is doing well when he's out of the pen...he's peed a couple of times (on the carpet) so I need to work out a potty schedule that keeps his tiny bladder empty.
He has some seperation anxiety...barks if he can't see me.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

He's so cute Eva, you're a sweetie.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eva,

I'm so happy he's in good hands. At the same time I so angry at those people. Why on earth would you get a dog and then keep it outside alone all the time. It's as if they put him in isolation.


----------



## JeanMarie (Mar 2, 2008)

Bless you, Eva! He's one lucky guy!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, you are so great Eva. He is a cutie...maybe you can call him Harry. ha ha ha Kind of like thinking positive...


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw what a cutie. I don't understand why anyone gets a pet and then leaves them outside. I get so frustrated with people like that. Honeybear is adorable.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

What a cutie. Glad to hear that he broke down and played with Todd for a little bit.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Harry or Harold*

What a loving person you are...bless your heart.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think that if he played with Todd already - they will be much better as each day comes. AT some point you wont be able to keep them quiet  I hope the poor little guys heals quickly so he can start feeling better.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

He's really cute. His poor little butt! I'm so glad he's with you now. I liked that picture off Todd peeking in, too. Please keep us updated!
Gina


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

You are an angel. HoneyBear is so cute. I wish you good luck in finding a loving and caring forever home for Honey Bear.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Day 2 is going pretty well. No potty accidents so far today! 
Our little guy had a bath last night and did wonderfully with bath, ear cleaning, comb out, blow dry and nail clip. 
Someone's worked with him in the past. 
He smells MUCH better and he seems less itchy today. 
I took off his shelter I.D. Tag...he is no longer #622451 
I got a couple of pictures of he and Todd's first real play session..it only lasted a minute but it's a good start. 
There are quite a few pictures so bear with me...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Begging for treats...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Okay, last one's for now..
Making friends....


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Those are fun photos Eva. I like the one with Todd resting his head on Honey Bear's back. It looks like the little guy is adapting to your household pretty quickly. Have you decided on a name yet? Being 10 years old, are you expecting it to take a while to adopt him out? If so, does that mean you keep him until that time, even if it's quite a while?


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eva, thanks for picture update. HB looks so fresh 'n so clean. Todd seems to be a great foster brother. I too, love that picture Jill mentioned.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Great photos. What a little cutie. Looks like they will be fast friends soon.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I'll be keeping him until he finds a home. 
They would like to wait for at least a month before they adopt him out to give him time to re-grow some hair and gain some confidence which works great for me.
So far we've loved having him 
They have a senior Hav as well that I had an awful time leaving there. 
She is skin and bones and is blind in one eye. 
She's a black/white parti with tons of ticking..so sweet! 
She was found wandering the street in Cali wearing a handmade sweater that had Lily stitched onto it. 
Here's a link to her picture..She's a lot cuter than the pics but even skinnier than she looks. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13153048


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh, poor Lily. If I lived in WA she could come and live with me.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Those are great pictures...that is so sad about Lily...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, HB looks so happy to be in your home. I hope Todd enjoy him. The story of Lily is just heartbreaking. Poor little girl.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

marb42 said:


> Eva, HB looks so happy to be in your home. I hope Todd enjoy him. The story of Lily is just heartbreaking. Poor little girl.
> Gina


I like the initials...we'll call him HB..much easier 
He is doing great today and he and Todd have even been playing a little.
I bought a couple of new squeaky toys for him and he and Todd chased each other around the house squeaking..lol 
I keep fighting the urge to go back and pick Lily up.
I don't want a 3rd dog right now but she needs to be in a home...she is so friendly and I really feel a connection with her. 
I'll talk with DH....he's going to give me "the look" :brick:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Poor Lily. She would be perfect for my mother in law if I could convince her she needs a dog. She isn't quite ready yet. Although she is getting closer.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So DH and I talked and he gave the okay to foster Lily...I talked to the rescue and there is a person coming to meet Lily this weekend...if she decides not to adopt her I'm going to be fostering her until a home is found.  
HB is doing great. He and Todd are starting to actively play and there's been some humping going on as well...gotta love boys ound:
His scabs are starting to fall off and I'm starting to see a little new hair coming in.
I've been using the rubber brush to loosen the dead hair and skin and help to promote hair growth. 
He has a couple of areas where his skin has thickened from all of the past scratching but I'm hopeful that they will eventually thin out and let hair grow...if not they are pretty small and won't look too bad. 
I wasn't feeling well yesterday and the dogs and I spent most of the day in bed. HB started out laying as far away from me as possible but by the end of the day he was snuggled up next to me and Todd...we bonded


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Eva, you seem to be the perfect foster family. If Lily only knew that she'll be safe by next week whether with her new family or you. I'm glad you like 'HB', that's a habit I picked up since living in the U.S., people seem to abbreviate everything, LOL. (<- well there you go again!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Eva,

You just had me in tears again. I read Lily's story and my heart broke for her. I'm so glad she'll be with you if this other situation doesn't work for her. That poor baby deserves to feel loved and safe.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

pjewel said:


> Eva,
> 
> You just had me in tears again. I read Lily's story and my heart broke for her. I'm so glad she'll be with you if this other situation doesn't work for her. That poor baby deserves to feel loved and safe.


I can't believe that Lily was wandering the street (wearing a sweater)and that she doesn't have a family somewhere! 
She is so good natured and really loves to be around people. 
It's sad to imagine all that she's gone through but no matter what happens at least she's safe now. 
My DH is grudgingly letting me foster a 2nd dog if needed...he's not really happy about it but he understands and said if I really think that I need to.. gotta love him for putting up with me


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, you guys are so wonderful to take this little girl in as well!! She is so lucky to have you!! These two will do wonderfully with you guys


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, I think you husband deserves a gold star, and an extra hug from you. He sounds like a keeper, that he cares so much about your feelings. 
:first:


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, I think you husband deserves a gold star, and *an extra hug from you*. He sounds like a keeper, that he cares so much about your feelings.
> :first:


He is a keeper but I think that it's going to take more than a hug for this one.. :eyebrows: ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva, your husband deserves it and Lilly thanks you. What a poor little thing! I liked the name HB also when I read Maryam's post.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Oh So good to hear Lily will be safe. Her story had me in tears.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Too bad little Lilly isn't Microchipped...*

Can you imagine how someone feels to lose a havanese? They run so darn fast when scared, and bolt like crazy.

I hope you get her. She deserves to be loved. Again, Bless Your Heart!

Todd will be so excited. Havanese can be snobby and love their own kind!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Aw what a cutie. I don't understand why anyone gets a pet and then leaves them outside. I get so frustrated with people like that. Honeybear is adorable.


I couldn't agree more Luna. I hate to see people treating their dogs like patio furniture. Many of them don't put the dog on heartworm, which is sealing their fate. Especially a little guy like that-poeple need to get a clue.
Eva, you are such a nice person. You are setting such a great example.

Beth and Pixie Puff


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a real problem with people who don't seem to understand that our pets rely on us for everything and that is a huge responsibility. I really think there should be a test! Sorry I could rant about this for hours.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Eva, has Lily come home yet?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Laurief said:


> Eva, has Lily come home yet?


No, Lily won't be here until at least this weekend. 
There's a person that *may* be adopting her but I won't find out until Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Hi Eva,
I was reading your post, and I see that you have adopted your dog from Rescued Paws. It sounds like you had a good experience with them. I live in SW Portland and I will be going on Saturday to see about adopting Lily, a Havanese mix, and hopefully taking her home as a companion for Buddy and me. She is a little emaciated right now, and appears to be blind in one eye from neglect. The vet thinks she is about 7 or 8 (which still gives her alot of time to enjoy life). I'm really looking forward to hopefully bringing her home, spoiling her, and giving her a good life. I'll have to send pictures. Here is the website article with photos through the Portland Petfinder if you want to take a look. 
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13153048&mtf=1

Rose


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Eva,
> I was reading your post, and I see that you have adopted your dog from Rescued Paws. It sounds like you had a good experience with them. I live in SW Portland and I will be going on Saturday to see about adopting Lily, a Havanese mix, and hopefully taking her home as a companion for Buddy and me. She is a little emaciated right now, and appears to be blind in one eye from neglect. The vet thinks she is about 7 or 8 (which still gives her alot of time to enjoy life). I'm really looking forward to hopefully bringing her home, spoiling her, and giving her a good life. I'll have to send pictures. Here is the website article with photos through the Portland Petfinder if you want to take a look.
> http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13153048&mtf=1
> 
> Rose


Hi, Rose! If you go back to the beginning of this thread, you'll see that this is the very dog that Eva might be fostering, if "the person" doesn't adopt Lily this weekend. So, "the person" is you!   You should e-mail Eva, or post here again, and she could tell you even more, since she met Lily. Well, if you read the posts, you'll see.

What a small world!

P.S. The post where Lily starts is #33, I think, page 4.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

Thanks--I did go back and really, what a small world! Eva, if you have already seen Lily, I would love to hear what you think. Buddy is 9 mos old and he is a whirling dervish, so I am a little worried he is going to scare or annoy Lily--but knowing how Havs are, I think he would love to have a buddy, and a more subdued Hav might compliment him. 

I think Lily would thrive once she got healthy and back in a stable environment. What was your connection when you met her?

Thanks for your input.

Rose


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Thanks--I did go back and really, what a small world! Eva, if you have already seen Lily, I would love to hear what you think. Buddy is 9 mos old and he is a whirling dervish, so I am a little worried he is going to scare or annoy Lily--but knowing how Havs are, I think he would love to have a buddy, and a more subdued Hav might compliment him.
> 
> I think Lily would thrive once she got healthy and back in a stable environment. What was your connection when you met her?
> 
> ...


Oh wow...that's funny! 
Lily seems like a really great dog...when I went to pick up HB she was the first one to greet me (out of 20 dogs) and she had only been there a couple of days at that time. 
She seemed like she gets along with the other dogs fine and doesn't act like she's afraid of anything...a very confident girl from what I saw. 
Her weight is a huge issue...she has to be at least 3-4 lbs underweight which on a dog that should be about 12-13 lbs is an enormous amount. 
You can feel each and every one of the bones in her body jutting out.
It actually made me flinch when I first touched her..I've never felt anything that extreme before.
Her coat is going to be gorgeous with some love. 
She is a black/white parti but she has so much black ticking in the white that in person it looks grey...it's beautiful and super,super soft and silky. 
Overall I see a lot of potential in her for the making of a wonderful companion. 
I think that it's going to take some time/patience and money to get her there but she's going to be worth it. I can feel it... 
And if it doesn't work out I'll gladly take her off of your hands :biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Eva, I'm just seeing this thread. You are a wonderful lady to help these babies. HB is a cutie and will be even cuter when his hair comes back. I lost my Pom in 2007 at 17 years of age. One time she had to be shaved to have some surgery and I was shocked how fast her hair filled back in. I love the pictures of Todd making friends with HB ~ a Hav is gonna make you love them...lol I think a Pom will get very attached to you real soon!! Will look forward to more pictures.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I took pictures of the boys playing in my blankets when I was stripping the bed yesterday...Todd kept trying to pull the blanket out from under HB...they had a great time


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

some more...
Doesn't Todd look *wild* in the second to the last picture..lol


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*Todd is one awesome foster brother*

He looks like he is having the time of his life! What a good boy he is!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

Eva said:


> some more...
> Doesn't Todd look *wild* in the second to the last picture..lol


Todd nothing! HB looks possessed in that last picture! Tess looks like that sometimes.

What are the chances of Lily's possible furever home posting here? How cool is that!!! Good to know this pups going to be taken care of, one way or the other.

Rose, when I adopted Tess she was truly afraid of the world - I left a leash on her for 2 weeks to be able to catch her - even in the house. Cody is pretty rambuctious so I was a little concerrned that he would just overwhelm Tess but I actually think it helped Tess. Since Lily was the first one to greet Eva it sounds like she would do okay with Buddy. Of course, the personal dynamics between the dogs will make a difference, but it sounds like you've got a good chance of Lily & Buddy being friends.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Eva, those photos are great. I just LOVE Todd. HB is adorable too and it's nice to see that he's playing with Todd. Todd's a great foster brother.
How neat that Lily's other potential person is a forum member! Either way, it sounds like she'll be loved and cared for while she gains some weight and gets healthy.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

LuvCicero said:


> Eva, I'm just seeing this thread. You are a wonderful lady to help these babies. HB is a cutie and will be even cuter when his hair comes back. I lost my Pom in 2007 at 17 years of age. One time she had to be shaved to have some surgery and I was shocked how fast her hair filled back in. I love the pictures of Todd making friends with HB ~ a Hav is gonna make you love them...lol I think a Pom will get very attached to you real soon!! Will look forward to more pictures.


HB is already my little Vecro dog. Where I go he follows  
It's easy to love him and Todd had done his best to make friends. 
HB is so fragile compared to my rough and tumble Todd that I was worried about Todd being to much for HB to handle but Todd's been a total gentleman with him. 
Once in a while Todd tries to play rough but HB just barks his tiny *arf* at him and he stops. 
I'm sorry for the loss of your Pom...she lived a long life and I'm sure that you made every day a happy one for her 
I've already seen a little hair growth and so hopefully HB fills in quickly. 
I've been adding salmon oil to his food and brushing him with a rubber brush to help massage his skin and loosen the dead hair and skin...he's got a ton of dry flakes coming off.. His hair is starting to sparkle and feels healthier.


----------



## Sammy's Mommy (Mar 8, 2009)

Honey is beautiful. I can't wait to read more about him.

Margel


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

How nice that TWO families would like to adopt Lily! Those who rescue and foster these poor doggies are my heroes!:whoo:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree HB looks possessed. hahaha Truely a small world. It is so nice that Rose is here, so where ever Lily goes we will get hear about her.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 20, 2008)

*New adoption--meet Quincy!*

Hi Eva (and all),

I am having trouble posting a new thread--I have checked the instructions and can't locate the green button where I can start a new thread, so I am sending you and all the photo of Quincy. As you know, I didn't get Lily the Havanese mix, but Quincy is fitting in well after only one week. It is amazing how quickly dogs can adapt--the first 2-3 days I was thinking I made a mistake as Buddy was very unhappy, but now they are play fighting and running around the yard together and doing better day by day.

Here is Quincy after taking him to the groomer (neutering next week, poor guy)--maybe some of you could help me figure out what mix he is. I am sure he has Maltese, but the rest I don't know. His fur is thick and very soft and cottony--when it was longer it was wavy and not curly like a poodle would be. He does the frenzy run like the Havanese, and likes to rip paper (like Buddy does), and has a sweet personality--he wants to please. A little bigger than Buddy, but not by much--his legs are a little longer.

Anyway, I feel good about adopting a rescue dog. One of my last dogs was an older cocker mix rescue, and was probably a breeder female until she got old, but she had 5 years of a very good life and was a good companion to my prior dog before Buddy. She was another very loving and grateful dog, and I was a better person for having her around.

Hava good day everyone!

Rose


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Rose -Congrats!!! Quincy is so adorable! When I brought Finnegan home, I felt the same way, what did I do to my poor little Seamus!!!! But now they really are the best of friends. Best of luck with your guys, I'm sure you'll have LOADS of fun and laughs!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh my goodness, Quincy is adorable - you are a rescue angel!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Quincy is adorable. I see a lot of hav in him. It does take a little while before the addition and your original pup get used to each other but then it can be wonderful for both of them. My boys are relatively inseparable, except when they sleep. They each like to spread out in their own space. Have fun with Quincy.

What did happen to Lily???


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Rose, Quincy is adorable. Glad you were able to rescue this little guy and that Buddy gets along well with him. He definitely looks a little Maltese. I don't know what else he could be. I have seen poodles mixed with a lot of breeds at the pet store, and the hair is either straight or just wavy (they really come out quite nice), but I can't tell if Quincy has any poodle in him.
Gina


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw Quincy has such sweet eyes. Rescues are always so grateful..


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

pjewel said:


> What did happen to Lily???


Lily is still with the rescue 
...my DH changed his mind about fostering her and so I'm still working on convincing him that she NEEDS us...I'll wear him down..lol
She still needs major TLC...

Quincy is ADORABLE!!!!!...even cuter than I thought that he'd be...but I have no idea what breed he is. Maltese/Hav/poodle mix maybe? Cute for sure though 

HB is doing pretty well..I haven't updated for awhile..sorry.
I think that he may have a URI?? I e-mailed the rescue last week because he was really wheezy in the mornings and having a hard time with congestion and they said that the nasal bortadella vaccine can cause that issue but as long as it improved not to worry about it...it got a little better for a few days but came back this morning and so I'll be talking to them again tomarrow to set up a Vet check and see what's going on in his chest. 
Hopefully it can be taken care of soon. 
He sounds horrible in the mornings 
I'll try to get some new pictures up tomarrow.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I hope HB is okay. Also hope you can convince hubby.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So, HB has a Vet appointment tomarrow. 
I'm going to drop him off with Laurie (the head of the small dog project) in the morning and pick him up later in the day. I've been reading online today and I'm wondering if it may be a heart issue...the symptoms fit..I really hope that it's something simple  

UPDATE!!!Lily has been adopted! I don't know details but I'll ask Laurie tomarrow...I'm so happy for her, she deserved a good home.
A couple of pictures...HB's first tug with Todd! 
He's finally figured out that the soft fuzzy things that Todd keeps shoving in his face are toys..lol...and Kongs contain food...what's better than that!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Eva, what a great job you are doing! It seems like HB is doing very well and I'm loving all the pics you are posting. Sad to hear about HB's wheezing. Hope it's nothing major! Please keep us posted.

Todd is just beautiful. I can't get over how shiny his coat is and I'm in love with his coloring!

Phew! I was reading the whole thread just now and hoping Lily was in a home by now. Nice!  

Congrats on getting Quincy, Rose! He's adorable! Rose, to start a new thread, go to the Forum that pertains to the subject. In this case, "Rescue" and look on the left, above the first thread listed there. You should see a rectangular box that says "new thread". Click on that and type in your title and in the message box. Hope that helps!


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Hope HB is okay and it's just from the vaccine thing. He has such a sweet little face.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

HB looks so sweet. I hope he is okay and that nothing serious is wrong. Looks like he and Todd are getting along well.
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So, we're back from the Vet. 
They didn't do much just listened to his list of symptoms and said that it's most likely a collapsed trachea and to keep an eye on him...if it gets worse we'll be going back in to have further testing done. 
I guess that we'll switch from a collar to a harness but there's not much else that can be done...poor wheezy guy 
http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2096&aid=410


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva, that's too bad, but at least you know it doesn't appear to be his heart. Hope a harness helps!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Eva, that's too bad, but at least you know it doesn't appear to be his heart. Hope a harness helps!


Yeah, it can still affect his heart but at his age surgery isn't a great option. 
I originally thought that it might be heartworm but he tested negative...
I've been reading that Pom's are prone to congenitive issues with their trachea which is what it most likely is. 
If it gets any worse they may decide to put him on steroids or a prescription cough suppressent (sp?), we just have to wait and see if he needs them. 
He does well most of the time...he just gets worn out easily and starts making awful noises. It is scary to watch him choking but his color is good..gums are pink and he bounces back pretty quickly. 
They gave me the option of leaving him there but said that he looked so bonded to me that they would rather I keep him as long as I was comfortable doing so.
I opted to keep that little guy...I can't stand the idea of abandoning him when he is finally adjusting to us so well. 
Hopefully a home comes along that is perfect for him. 
He is a sweet little boy.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Does this mean that he might be permanent with you?


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Sheri said:


> Does this mean that he might be permanent with you?


I'm hoping not...he's a sweet boy and all but if I get another dog I'd really like a friend for Todd and HB just can't keep up with him. 
If he doesn't get adopted I'm not sure what will happen...I'd hate to give him back to the rescue unless he has a home but I don't really want to keep him forever either. 
I think that once his hair has grown in he'll find a great home...or at least I'm keeping my fingers crossed that he does.
I've never had an older foster dog and I know that they do have a tougher time finding homes...and with a health problem it makes it even more difficult so I guess that we'll have to wait and see?? 
It's only been two and a half weeks...I'm getting ahead of myself thinking of "what if's" lol.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Eva I hope you find a nice home for HB. I had a rescue tea cup poodle(why do they breed them so small?) that had the collapsing trachea. It is very scary. After a while you get used to it. Sometimes with Smidge rubbing his back would help distract him a bit and that would help. Also I used to pound on his back with cupped hands. To help keep his lungs free of fluids. Similar to what you do with a CF child.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Lunastar said:


> Eva I hope you find a nice home for HB. I had a rescue tea cup poodle(why do they breed them so small?) that had the collapsing trachea. It is very scary. After a while you get used to it. Sometimes with Smidge rubbing his back would help distract him a bit and that would help. Also I used to pound on his back with cupped hands. To help keep his lungs free of fluids. Similar to what you do with a CF child.


Thanks for the tips 
I'll try rubbing his back and see if it helps.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Eva, you are such a blessing to the dogs you take in.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I have a friend with a tiny little Maltese, she's about 4 pounds. They came over to play the other day and the dogs were running and chasing when she just stopped to lie down, then she coughed several times and coughed up some mucus. (Sorry, gross but it freaked me out!) My friend said she had a collapsed trachea. I asked her if they used a collar or harness and she said a collar! I told her not to use it anymore and to get a harness. Is this common problem? It's really her teenage step-daughter's dog so they've only had her in their house for a month or so, they don't know what happened to cause the trachea problem.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Poor HB. I'm sorry about his collapsed trachea. I hope they find a wonderful home for him with maybe someone who has a dog that is a little slower than our little Havs. 
Gina


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Scooter's Family said:


> I have a friend with a tiny little Maltese, she's about 4 pounds. They came over to play the other day and the dogs were running and chasing when she just stopped to lie down, then she coughed several times and coughed up some mucus. (Sorry, gross but it freaked me out!) My friend said she had a collapsed trachea. I asked her if they used a collar or harness and she said a collar! I told her not to use it anymore and to get a harness. Is this common problem? It's really her teenage step-daughter's dog so they've only had her in their house for a month or so, they don't know what happened to cause the trachea problem.


There are different causes of tracheal problems..from what I've been reading A LOT of small and toy breeds are predisposed to narrow or weak trachea's and then there's also the chance that it could be caused by a trauma...like pulling too hard on the leash. 
HB's never pulled on the leash and so I'm thinking that his is most likely been passed on to him from his parents. 
I've never seen mucus but it looks like he's got something stuck in his throat when he starts gagging and gasping which makes total sense if his trachea has collapsed and he's trying to get air through a flattened tube.
He's been fine today and some days it doesn't bother him at all...other days he does it several times for up to 15-20 minutes at a time. 
Heat, dust and other allergens can make it flare up but I treated the house with DE yesterday and it didn't bother him...who knows??


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

So, for those of you that didn't read about our little issue in my "going to the beach" thread..HB bit my 4 yr. old son Aiden when he tried to hug him...totally our fault as we left them alone together (something I had never done before) but we decided that the only option was to return him to the rescue so that they could find another foster for him (without kids) 
I brought HB back on wednesday and he's been placed in another foster home until he's adopted. I'm posting a link to his petfinder page so that you can check out his new pics...
http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=13153028
he's looking so much better...I hadn't noticed how much he had changed in the past month! It really goes to show what a good quality diet and a little care can do for any dog


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awww, poor Aiden. How is he doing? I was bit by a dog a few years ago and it really affected me. 
I'm so sorry that happened...  
HB looks great, hopefully he will find a perfect home!


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

karlabythec said:


> Awww, poor Aiden. How is he doing? I was bit by a dog a few years ago and it really affected me.
> I'm so sorry that happened...
> HB looks great, hopefully he will find a perfect home!


Aiden's doing great..it wasn't a bad bite luckily..more of a scratch and a bruise. He wasn't upset by it at all. I asked him where the scratch /welt by his eye had come from and he said..."oh, Bear just bit me" like it was nothing unusual...so I asked *why* Bear had bit him and he said that Bear was sleeping and he hugged him. 
Here is a picture the day after the bite and another from today...you can't even see it anymore


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Poor Aiden, but he seems to be an understanding little boy. I LOVE his dimple!
You've done a great job on HB, he doesn't even look like a 'rescue' dog anymore. I'm sure some old lonely lady will fall in love with him in no time!


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Aiden is so cute!!! That must have been a tough decision for you Eva, you and your family are so great for caring for Honey Bear while you did! He was lucky to spend time with you all.


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Eva, I'm sorry it worked out that way and glad the bite wasn't serious. Aiden is an adorable boy!!! Hopefully someone great without kids will come along and take HB.
Gina


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

I am so sorry that happened. I have to tell you that your son is absolutely adorable! Glad to hear that he is okay.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Eva I'm so sorry things didn't work out with HB. Thank goodness that bit wasn't worse. Aiden sure is a cutie. He certainly seemed to take the whole incident very calmly. HB looks so much better.


----------

